# How To Change Collets?



## Scruffy (Jun 10, 2015)

The brown truck dropped this off yesterday.  Now my question is???  How does a person change collets.
It's a Jacobs spindle nose chuck, I have a comple set.  This is the l-1 wrench I got from Walter on another forum, nice wrench for the money it seems. Had to use the big hammer trick to get the 3 jaw off, who knows how long it had been since it was off.

Thanks scruffy.  Ron


----------



## stenerso (Jun 10, 2015)

i have not used one for decades, but seems to me you can use the spanner wrench to loosen the chuck then use your hands to turn the large aluminum ring to loosen more or to retighten. did you get more of the rubber/metal collets with it? nice chucks as I remember them. hope that helps.

you know, in thinking more about it, it may just be the hand tightening of the aluminum ring that is used to loosen or tighten the collets. been a long time.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2015)

I have used a 5c collet chuck that looks something like that and you locke the spindle and turn the hand wheel.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2015)

Yupp been years for me too, I remember the only drawback was no stops to do repeat jobs unless it's on a turret lathe which you could set up on the first station. They work well as long as you don't take to heavy a cut , they slip more the 5c type. The rubber gives in.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 10, 2015)

Figured it out 
Thanks ron


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been years for me too.  I'm thinking you just keep loosening the wheel and the nose screws off.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 10, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Figured it out
> Thanks ron



  Well, ya gonna tell us how ya did it?


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 10, 2015)

Google.  Jacobs spindle nose chuck and their is a short utube video that shows it a lot easier than I can explain it.
Thanks scruffy


----------



## LJP (Jun 11, 2015)

Those Jacobs Rubberflex collet chucks are great. I have 2 and use them all the time. Never had one slip.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 11, 2015)

My lathe won't take very heavy cuts ,so I should be fine
Thanks ron


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 11, 2015)

I remember using those chucks too.  If you don't tighten them they can slip.  If I remember you use the handwheel to tighten then with the little slack in the wheel you slam it tighter.  It been to many years, sorry.  I do remember liking them.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 11, 2015)

There's a piece on the front that you have to pull out about 1/4".  Once you did that, you give the handwheel piece a couple slams, up or down to loosed the collet.  Like Bill said to tighten it slam it a couple of times to tighten.  Once tighten, push the piece back in to lock in the handwheel.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 12, 2015)

4gsr got it right. Real simple,once yo do it 
Thanks ron


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 12, 2015)

4gsr said:


> There's a piece on the front that you have to pull out about 1/4".  Once you did that, you give the handwheel piece a couple slams, up or down to loosed the collet.  Like Bill said to tighten it slam it a couple of times to tighten.  Once tighten, push the piece back in to lock in the handwheel.



Thanks, I had forgotten the locking part, to many years ago.  Still they were a good chuck.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 14, 2015)

Used the collet chuck yesterday .  Chucked a 1 in piece of unkoum and took off .250 the first pass, didn't seem to want to slip. Seems it will be handy for small stuff.
Thanks ron


----------

